# wood circles



## way2old (Sep 6, 2008)

does anyone know where large 24 inch , 18 inch :huh: wood *circles* can be purchased??


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would venture to say as a group since we are woodworkers we would just make them ourselves :confused1:.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

:yes::yes::yes::yes: What Daren said...

What kind of wood circles? What used for? Thickness? Solid wood/plywood?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

They are a common item at craft suppliers. I just googled "wood circles" and "pre cut wood circles" and there are many wood circle suppliers online.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

check www.woodcrafters.com and possibly www.michaels.com,. chevyll


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

Daren said:


> I would venture to say as a group since we are woodworkers we would just make them ourselves :confused1:.


Daren (or anyone) do you know of a simple circle cutter jig for a band saw?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Ohio Ron, it .....*

would be much faster and more efficient to cut circles with a router jig. There will be little to no clean=up required.

Tony B


----------



## Jdurg (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, but if you can't afford to have any mars or imperfections in the circle, the screw hole where you attached the center of the jig might be a problem.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

way2old said:


> does anyone know where large 24 inch , 18 inch :huh: wood *circles* can be purchased??


Makeing them would be much more fun But if you are not set up to make them, you can get them from Lowes. They are pine and real smooth.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

*the screw hole where you attached the center of the jig might be a problem*...unless you used double-sided tape to attach a block of wood with the screw hole in it.


----------



## Jdurg (Sep 7, 2008)

Rob said:


> *the screw hole where you attached the center of the jig might be a problem*...unless you used double-sided tape to attach a block of wood with the screw hole in it.


Never thought of that. Heh. I've been here for about two hours and already doubled my woodworking knowledge. :smile:


----------



## way2old (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanx for the replies :thumbsup:


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 27, 2008)

Wood circles? Huh? I was thinking Stone Henge only out of wood. Or a few of guys sitting around a coffee table and talking solemnly dead power tools. Or a group of woodworkers covered in sawdust wildly dancing around a primitive fire in coveralls and respirators waving hand tools above their heads.

There's still so much to learn. Sigh.


----------

